# Ban the user above you.



## IndigoClaudia (Sep 10, 2020)

Ban the user above you for a silly reason.

Example: Banned for making this thread.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 10, 2020)

sorry i just don't have it in me to ban anyone yet


----------



## Novae (Sep 10, 2020)

Banned for not banning anyone


----------



## qenya (Sep 10, 2020)

Banned for having an unreasonably adorable avatar.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned for making me hungry for chicken  lol


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned for banning koko


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 11, 2020)

sorry i just don't have it in me to ban anyone currently


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Sep 11, 2020)

banned for not banning anybody.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 11, 2020)

banned for not having Mienshao in their sig


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Sep 11, 2020)

banned becuase i thought i did and now I'm gonna have to spend time in my busy day to change that.


----------



## Novae (Sep 11, 2020)

banned for repeating my banning reason


----------



## Herbe (Sep 11, 2020)

banned for being too lazy to find a userbox


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Sep 13, 2020)

Banned for finding a userbox.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 13, 2020)

Um nope I have nothing


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Sep 14, 2020)

You could ban me for banning Herbe.

Oh yeh i'm supposed to ban you now.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 14, 2020)

while i don't see a certain dragon 



Spoiler



Hydreigon


 in with the other Pokémon i'm not banning anyone


----------



## Zori (Sep 14, 2020)

Perma'd for ban evasion


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 14, 2020)

Banned for banning me


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Sep 15, 2020)

Banned for being banned.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 15, 2020)

i can't ban anyone atm so *does a dragon dance*


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Sep 16, 2020)

Banned for doing a dragon dance.


----------



## Blast (Sep 24, 2020)

Banned for posting on my birthday >_>


----------



## qenya (Sep 24, 2020)

Blast said:


> Banned for posting on my birthday >_>


Banned for not telling us it was your birthday! :o Happy late birthday!


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 25, 2020)

Banned for having a Penguin as your avatar where the chicken avatar should be


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 25, 2020)

( Not sure if I can do this ) but banned for having the above ^ joke not-funny


----------



## Zori (Sep 25, 2020)

Banned for doubleposting in a "xxx user above you" thread
(I'm also not sure tbh)


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 26, 2020)

Banned for not allowing me to ban myself (  jk )


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Sep 26, 2020)

Banned because i'm going to ban myself


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Sep 26, 2020)

Banned for what i said in the above post.


----------



## Novae (Sep 27, 2020)

banned for having a two-line usertitle


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 27, 2020)

Banned for posting at Midnight


----------



## Zori (Sep 27, 2020)

Banned for not using UTC as the overlord of all timezones


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Sep 28, 2020)

Banned because you both posted at my 9:50 in the morning, and mist posted at 11:30 in the middle of the night.


----------



## TrainerWalker (Oct 1, 2020)

Banned because you posted on a Monday. Mondays don't exist


----------



## Herbe (Oct 2, 2020)

banned for saying the word m*nday without censoring it


----------



## TrainerWalker (Oct 2, 2020)

Banned for sounding too much like the word 'herb'.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 8, 2020)

Banned for no spaces in your name


----------



## Zori (Oct 8, 2020)

Banned for attempting to shift the Tea and Cod duties onto other people


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 8, 2020)

banned because we should all chip in at some point


----------



## qenya (Oct 8, 2020)

Banned for making me think of chips.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 9, 2020)

Banned from posting at ( Noon when it was Lunch time ) ​​​


----------



## TrainerWalker (Oct 9, 2020)

Banned for posting while I was asleep o:


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Nov 9, 2020)

Banned because nobody has posted on here for exactly a month. *Exactly *a month! :0

I even made sure i could post at the exact same time just because it's so close to 9:10 my time i can almost taste it. And now it is 9:10, and I posted haha. Just at the right time omg :>>>


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Nov 9, 2020)

Not going to ban anyone


----------



## haneko (Dec 12, 2020)

Banned from not banning anyone!


----------



## qenya (Dec 12, 2020)

Banned for having an unreasonably cool new avatar


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 13, 2020)

banned for speaking the language of gods


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 20, 2020)

Banned cos I am a princess :)


----------



## kuzronk (Jan 22, 2021)

Banned for being a cool princess.


----------



## haneko (May 12, 2021)

Banned for using feminine pronouns!


----------



## kuzronk (May 12, 2021)

Banned for using she and they pronouns.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 4, 2021)

Banned cos I am on discord with my boyfriend while posting on the forum :)


----------



## kuzronk (Sep 9, 2021)

Banned since that sounds fun.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 9, 2021)

banned for not actually being new


----------



## haneko (Sep 16, 2021)

banned for using martial arts


----------



## JHG (Sep 24, 2021)

Banned because Vulpix is cuter than you!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 25, 2021)

Banned because turkeys


----------



## JHG (Sep 25, 2021)

Banned because the floor tentacles are drowning me!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 25, 2021)

Banned because what?


----------



## JHG (Sep 26, 2021)

Banned because that's Umbreon's catchphrase in the web series Pokémon Talk.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 26, 2021)

Banned because I did not know that


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 29, 2021)

Banned for not watching the new episode of starter squad


----------



## JHG (Oct 1, 2021)

Banned because Hydreigon would stomp Sylveon.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 1, 2021)

banned for explaining type advantages wrong


----------



## JHG (Oct 1, 2021)

Banned because Eeveelutions are only on par with fully evolved starters and as such are inferior to pseudo-legendaries.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 5, 2021)

Banned for kinda having a point there


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 8, 2021)

Banned for missing your lunch break


----------



## JHG (Oct 9, 2021)

Banned because Molly Hale is the scariest Pokémon villain ever.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 9, 2021)

Banned for picking on a 5 year old kid from Pokémon ( Molly Hale is only 5 years old )


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 9, 2021)

Banned for editing a Post


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 10, 2021)

Banned for banning This Dragon Pokémon


----------



## JHG (Oct 10, 2021)

Banned because Erika would look so pretty as a ballerina.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 18, 2021)

Banned because everything the light touches is our kingdom


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 19, 2021)

banned for not watching that movie ( the new one )


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 20, 2021)

Banned because I saw it in theaters


----------



## JHG (Oct 21, 2021)

Banned because it's rendered redundant by the 1994 film.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 22, 2021)

Banned  because I 100% agree with you


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 22, 2021)

Banned for comparing the 2 movies & saying the 1994 movie is better (  in the 2019 movie Donald Glover was Simba, with James Earl Jones as Mufasa )


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 23, 2021)

Banned because James Earl Jones was Mufasa in the original version too


----------



## JHG (Oct 29, 2021)

Banned because that means Raymond III, Count of Tripoli killed Darth Vader.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 29, 2021)

Banned because I almost got attacked by wild turkeys once while waiting for the bus


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 29, 2021)

Banned because turkey taste good to eat especially for Thanksgiving dinner


----------



## LadyJirachu (Oct 29, 2021)

Banned cos I have been having an erge to post on forums a lot lately


----------



## JHG (Oct 29, 2021)

Banned because I’m glad you’re posting!


----------



## JHG (Nov 24, 2021)

That’s ridiculous! I can’t ban myself.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Nov 25, 2021)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 29, 2021)

Banned for not banning him for double posting


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Dec 4, 2021)

Banned for not posting all week


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 4, 2021)

You  are hereby banned due to your four times weakness to fairy type attacks


----------



## JHG (Dec 4, 2021)

Banned because Molly Hale is adorable.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 4, 2021)

Banned because turkeys are delicious but also kind of freak me out


----------



## JHG (Dec 5, 2021)

Banned because turkeys are powerful!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 5, 2021)

Banned because you're clearly confusing turkeys with T-Rexes


----------



## JHG (Dec 6, 2021)

Banned because the turkeys say otherwise.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 9, 2021)

Banned because turkeys can't speak English


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Dec 12, 2021)

Banned for Saying that


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 13, 2021)

Banned because it's true


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Dec 16, 2021)

Banned for not Playing Pokémon


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 16, 2021)

Banned because I do play Pokemon


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Dec 16, 2021)

Banned for not playing Pokémon Legends. Arceus. Pokémon Brilliant Diamond and catching Dialga


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 16, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> Banned for not playing Pokémon Legends. Arceus. Pokémon Brilliant Diamond and catching Dialga


Banned because I already did


----------



## Zoroark (Dec 20, 2021)

Banned because you keep banning people for spurious reasons, and because I have no sense of humour.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 21, 2021)

Banned for not having a sense of humor


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Jan 14, 2022)

Banned for not posting anything for over 25 days


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 21, 2022)

banned for not posting in a week


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Jan 22, 2022)

Banned for not playing Pokémon BDSP anymore


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 22, 2022)

Banned because I'm getting Legends Arceus on Friday


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Jan 26, 2022)

Banned for saying nothing about the new Pokémon game since Saturday of last week


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 1, 2022)

Banned because GEN 9 CONFIRMED


----------



## sidewalk_time (Mar 4, 2022)

Banned because you posted, and posting is illegal


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 6, 2022)

Banned because no


----------



## sidewalk_time (Mar 12, 2022)

Banned because yes


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 12, 2022)

Banned because Shrek will get me if I don't ban you


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 14, 2022)

banned because of the Multiverse of Madness


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 15, 2022)

Banned because Maybe I should conquer the world


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 15, 2022)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Banned because Maybe I should conquer the world


Banned because


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 15, 2022)

Banned because that's not my name


----------

